# cloudy tren ace update



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

so boiled a kettle and sat the bottle in it for 20 mins it went abit clearer but not much . my mate reckons thers f**k all wrong with it . i do trust what he says as he knows his stuff . am i just worrying about nothing here or what .


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## benny_boy555 (Feb 2, 2015)

jab it in your mate and find out what happens?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

you'll not get it clear, its either crashed badly or something at fault in production.

seen it with near every lab.

unsure whether its still usable, id ask for a exchange or refund personally.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I've microwaved water to mix with mt2 but wouldn't jab that for love nor money


----------



## stevo2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Clubber Lang said:


> you'll not get it clear, its either crashed badly or something at fault in production.
> 
> seen it with near every lab.
> 
> unsure whether its still usable, id ask for a exchange or refund personally.


 i think so . better safe than sorry . dont want no absceses.


----------

